# Jam Up Pro XT "From The Studio To The Stage"



## ZXIIIT (Oct 10, 2012)

Video showing how gigging with Jam Up Pro XT for the iPhone/iPad by Positive Grid sounds like and how I use the StompBox by Griffin Technology for live shows.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't be scared


----------



## ashishgod5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey dude
Can I plug it as a processor in front of an amp..
I mean my guitar going in jam up pro and the output going to an amp ?
Is it possible or will it blow up the iPad??


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 12, 2012)

It will not, I plugged it into a Marshall stack coming out of my PA speaker (XLR to 1/4") and it worked well (had Marshall on clean channel)


----------



## Nemonic (Nov 12, 2012)

ashishgod5 said:


> Hey dude
> Can I plug it as a processor in front of an amp..
> I mean my guitar going in jam up pro and the output going to an amp ?
> Is it possible or will it blow up the iPad??


I haven't tried it, and I won't, because you are using the whole simulation. You cannnot even disable cabinet simulation.
Peavey Ampkit got some nice Dist pedals, they can be used as preamps due to modeling technology. It can be nice to plug them into tube amp with clean channel. 
Personally, Jam Up XT is way more muddy than Ampkit, sounds shitty.


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Nov 14, 2012)

Nemonic said:


> I haven't tried it, and I won't, because you are using the whole simulation. You cannnot even disable cabinet simulation.
> Peavey Ampkit got some nice Dist pedals, they can be used as preamps due to modeling technology. It can be nice to plug them into tube amp with clean channel.
> Personally, Jam Up XT is way more muddy than Ampkit, sounds shitty.


What are you experiences with Ampkit. I have one, but it broke. I have to plug the cable in about halfway for it to come thru the interface. If I plug it in all the way, nothing is working. ERRR!


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Nov 14, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Video showing how gigging with Jam Up Pro XT for the iPhone/iPad by Positive Grid sounds like and how I use the StompBox by Griffin Technology for live shows.



That is pretty cool man! What PA speaker are you using? Must make set up a breeze!


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool vid mate!

Nice tones too!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 14, 2012)

conjurer_of_riffs said:


> That is pretty cool man! What PA speaker are you using? Must make set up a breeze!



Thanks, it's a Carvin PM15 powered speaker, it's a fast setup and tear down


----------



## XEN (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the vid!
I have tried all of the IOS amp sims and though I preferred the metal tones with AmpKit I found Jamup to be the most usable app. I got a deal on the Griffin Stompbox that I couldn't pass up so I can definitely vouch for this setup. 
I set my 4 switches as follows: 1. Patch Up 2. Patch Down 3. Delay on/off 4. Reverb on/off. It lets you cycle through all 16 patches in the selected bank.
I'm still keeping my HD500, but for jamming and a SUPER portable rig this thing owns.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 15, 2012)

urklvt said:


> Thanks for the vid!
> I have tried all of the IOS amp sims and though I preferred the metal tones with AmpKit I found Jamup to be the most usable app. I got a deal on the Griffin Stompbox that I couldn't pass up so I can definitely vouch for this setup.
> I set my 4 switches as follows: 1. Patch Up 2. Patch Down 3. Delay on/off 4. Reverb on/off. It lets you cycle through all 16 patches in the selected bank.
> I'm still keeping my HD500, but for jamming and a SUPER portable rig this thing owns.



That's exactly how I have it set up too, I mentioned to Positive Grid, that a feature to allow setting a specific preset to one of the 4 buttons on the Stompbox would be really useful for live use, but nothing yet...

I love using it live, but have been looking into getting a Pod HD Pro, as I fear my iPad will disintegrate at a show.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 17, 2012)

I like your style man. Good videos, great guitars, you got your own thing and I like that. Subscribed!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 18, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> I like your style man. Good videos, great guitars, you got your own thing and I like that. Subscribed!



Thank you, Sir! I appreciate it.


----------



## Nemonic (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi dudes, I got a new experience with iPad. I bought Focusrite iTrack Solo, i was angry with Line 6 Mobile In and its poor cable (I got better results with conversion, I know that it degrades the sound). It is perfect interface, designed for iOs, and it is very professional. I tried Overloud THM inside Auria DAW, it absolutely slays Ampkit and Jam Up. It is absolutely badass VST and I am not afraid to say that it sounds better than POD HD, maybe even more than that.
If you want full capable DAW and badass guitar sound, grab it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 26, 2012)

how the hell do I get the amps distortion to work? I have been trying but all the amps have the same clean tone and it doesnt seem like any of the knobs do anything. thanks


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 27, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> how the hell do I get the amps distortion to work? I have been trying but all the amps have the same clean tone and it doesnt seem like any of the knobs do anything. thanks



If they are greyed out, drag them down to the "active" line, what are you running exactly?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 27, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> If they are greyed out, drag them down to the "active" line, what are you running exactly?



just figured it out lol, had to buy the amp I wanted and now it works. Im trying to hook it up to my randall 120rx now but not having much luck. it has the jacks in the back to hook up a cd player (red and white things). so I hooked up a connector then plugged the i rig to that then plugged the i pod and guitar cable to that and its not loud at all. Dont know how to fix that. anyways I have the 6505+ at the house anyways and for just playing at night this sounds fin through head phones. Going to try and hook it up to the pa system next practice and see how it sounds. thanks


----------

